# What Should I Breed To?



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Bay Belle is a minimancha x boer cross. She has the build of a boer. Not excellent or anything, just nice and beefy.

She is a super easy keeper. I can look at her and she'll gain five pounds! Seriously, just too easy to keep up. :hi5:

I want to breed her for meat babies. _What would I breed to her next year that would be so easy to put and keep weight on?_

I was talking to a friend that had boers and she told me they eat quite a bit. I was hoping there was a breed to use that would be as easy as miss Bay Belle. Little food consumption making a good amount of meat.

This is for personal consumption and for our dogs. I don't have to have a ten million pound goat, just something really worth slaughtering. :scratch:

All suggestions are welcome!!!


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

I think a pygmy would be a good choise. They are small goats that have lots of meat for there size.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

I didn't even think about that. They grow quickly too. Hmm. I wonder if that would be a good idea. Now you have me thinking. Thanks!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree...i'd go with a pygmy. You've got the smaller size, yet still have the thick build...i'd be a little concerned with kidding issues if I bred her to a full size meat bred buck since she's got mini in her. :shrug:


----------

